# Pulse



## pan2k (3 Feb. 2007)

Also dieses Intro hier
http://www.quieroverunfantasma.com/eng/

hat mich sehr überzeugt, schau ich mir wahrscheinlich an


----------



## TafKing (28 Juli 2007)

also ich hab beide gesehen, den aus usa und den japan, fande den japan besser wobei das bild natürlich aus usa besser war


----------



## FranziScherzy (26 Sep. 2007)

Also irgendwie war der ganz schön gruselig.... 
Hab die Amiversion gesehen....


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Ich hab das Buch, muss ich dringend lesen.


----------

